# Marriott Canyon Villas Studio March 4-11  $700



## SunandFun83 (Jan 25, 2018)

The Canyon Villas studio was renovated with a 3/4 size fridge, coffee maker, toaster and micro-wave.  Every building has a washer/dryer and carports.

The resort shares amenities with the JW Marriott Desert Ridge.  You get a lazy river, spa, two tournament quality golf courses, and tennis courts.

Please do not ask about paying $200  to rent tw nights.  This is a seven night reservation that Marriott charges $400 a night for.

I have other ads in the TUG marketplace for the large one bedroom unit with fully equipped kitchen.


----------



## owe222 (Jan 25, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> The Canyon Villas studio was renovated with a 3/4 size fridge, coffee maker, toaster and micro-wave.  Every building has a washer/dryer and carports.
> 
> The resort shares amenities with the JW Marriott Desert Ridge.  You get a lazy river, spa, two tournament quality golf courses, and tennis courts.
> 
> ...



Inquiring about the studio and wondering if the bedroom is separate from the living area.
Also how do you prefer payment
Thank you
Owen


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 26, 2018)

owe222 said:


> Inquiring about the studio and wondering if the bedroom is separate from the living area.
> Also how do you prefer payment
> Thank you
> Owen


The studio has a pull-out sofa next to the bed.  No separate living area.  I prefer PayPal.  Email is sunandfun83@gmail.com

I have the large one bedroom the week before.  That has a separate living room with fully equipped kitchen.

David


----------



## NorthwestVacationer (Jan 31, 2018)

Still available?


----------



## SunandFun83 (Feb 7, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> The Canyon Villas studio was renovated with a 3/4 size fridge, coffee maker, toaster and micro-wave.  Every building has a washer/dryer and carports.
> 
> The resort shares amenities with the JW Marriott Desert Ridge.  You get a lazy river, spa, two tournament quality golf courses, and tennis courts.
> 
> ...





Sold


----------

